# History of Toro Single Stage Blower



## seabird (Nov 16, 2005)

hi,

i am in the market to buy a used Toro single stage for a family member and i am getting a bit confused on the different models out there. what i'm looking for is some kind of table that documents all the past models i.e model number, years it was built, hp, engine type, cut size, pros/cons etc.

some of the more popular ones are the S20, S200, 620, Snowmaster 20, CCR1000, CCR2000, CCR3000 then the newer ones such as the CCR PowerLite, CCR 2450, CCR 3650, Snow Commander etc.

appreciate any help

thanks


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

There is probabily no such thing- I see no real reason for anyone to make one- it would serve a Toro dealer very little in general- realistically how many people would be compairing those models such as you want to on a regular basis?

You're Toro dealer (if not then Toro direct) can give you all the information you could want on the current models, and probabily a fair amount of information on the recent models- while a chart is unlikly individual specs should be available. If you're talking old models (several years ago discontinued) it's doubtful you'll find anything at all beyond asking someone who has a given model or a Toro dealer than has been in business at least that long and happens to remember.

Anyway- talk to a Toro dealer first- that's your best bet.


----------



## gpfarrell (Nov 1, 2005)

Try searching ebay.

With a bit of luck you'll find enough variety that you can make your own table.

I've had a few of those... find one with electric start and decent rubber paddles and you've got a good start.

Then cut a hole in the plastic sheilding that covers the carb... this way you can give a shot of starter fluid w/out pulling the whole thing apart.

I don't thing age matters much. I'd buy based on condition.


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

If you are looking at a specific model you can get information on it at toro.com. then you can ask if any one has an opinion on that model. I'm not anything near an expert on snowblowers, but I've never met a toro i didn't like.


----------

